# What voice pitch do you prefer in the gender you're attracted to?



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm so glad more guys like girls with medium voices *wipes off sweat* my voice is pretty husky and I was thinking about making it higher pitch just to not sound different from other girls now i can just be myself roud:


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I am attracted to men - I like men with deep voices
ESFP


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I am attracted to men - I like men with deep voices


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer higher voices in men and medium-to-lower voices in women.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

No voice preference, honestly.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I personally do not really care that much, but I do like the sound of men with medium to low pitch voices(loved those sort of voices ever since I was younger. I find them strangely satisfying to listen too), but when it comes to attraction as a whole voice pitch is not something I care about too much(I care, but not a lot). I put very little importance on it.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

No voice preference as far as romantic attraction/similar goes,but


> And then there's Brody Dalle <3


Oh my gosh, her voice goes so well with her aesthetic and music.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I really dislike high pitched (especially loud high pitched) female voices. I am sensitive to sounds and it drives me crazy. In restaurants and bars when women are squealing and screaming and exclaiming I also don't like that. 

I tried to date a guy that had a higher pitched, almost feminine cadence to his voice and it just wasn't attractive to me. He actually brought it up once saying, "I know I could speak in a little lower voice and it would be more attractive to women..." and he dropped his voice when he said it to a more "normal" guy voice and I was immediately much more attracted to him.

My voice isn't high or low but in the middle, and I purposefully speak in medium tones and avoid raising my voice at the end of sentences (like an interrogative) which is characteristic of most women. It helps older people to understand me better (as you age you first lose the ability to hear higher pitched tones) and I think helps people take me more seriously in work situations.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't think I have a preference for voice pitch, though the most concise women are always the most physically attractive.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Hetero female here.

A well modulated baritone up to low tenor. Anything above and below that range doesn't do it for me.


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

I like men with deep voices (but not too deep, a jazz bass singer would be too deep for me). 
I guess the most accurate comparison of what I like would be the speaking version of a baritone voice.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Soft voices are nice.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I usually enjoy a deep male voice but someone in this thread said they like soft voices, and it's true, I'll take a soft medium-high voice over a booming deep one any day.

I think I can love any voice as long as it fits the person.


----------



## Spit (Apr 13, 2018)

Any sound that comes from another persons mouth is just - meh.
There's far better noises than the human voice.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I am attracted to women - I like women with (medium to) high voices


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

Can't stand Miley Cyrus overall but fucking love her speaking voice.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Attracted to both genders - but in different ways. Turn-on wise - soft, smooth, "whispery" voices are the best (I guess I prefer medium-pitch on males and higher-pitch on females but it really doesn't matter, I just dislike masculine sounding females). Shaky and/or nasally voices are also not my cup of tea :/


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Tenor ones, am attracted to guys.


----------

